# Skype RPG in L.A.



## ChristianW (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello all,

I have my webcam and mic up and running and would like to run a brief 3.5 skirmish using D&D 3.5. I really like the new video option. I think it might make gaming a bit more personal.

I'm in Los Angeles; that's PST or -8 GMT. I am available in the evenings after 5pm, or on weekends.

Look me up via skype via my user name Jhaevin or e-mail me.

Talk to you soon,
Christian


----------



## jim pinto (Nov 30, 2006)

*hey*

hey christian

how you been?

i can't help you with skype, but let me know when you want to game around here

peace


----------



## ChristianW (Dec 2, 2006)

Just an update: In addition to Skype with a webcam attached, I think that a nifty little program called "Screen Monkey" will work very well to handle the mapping. I run the application from my end and the players acccess it via a web browser. There's even a chat window and die roller, too. 

Jim: Hope all is well! One of these days I just may have to head south to explore rpgs in the LBC.


----------



## jim pinto (Dec 2, 2006)

ChristianW said:
			
		

> Just an update: In addition to Skype with a webcam attached, I think that a nifty little program called "Screen Monkey" will work very well to handle the mapping. I run the application from my end and the players acccess it via a web browser. There's even a chat window and die roller, too.
> 
> Jim: Hope all is well! One of these days I just may have to head south to explore rpgs in the LBC.




well

send an e-mail sometime anyway... we need to hang out... okay... now everyone on enworld thinks we're gay

great

just great


----------



## Treebore (Dec 15, 2006)

If your looking to turn this into a long term game let me know. I have been very interested in trying an online game like this. I can probably get at least two more players for you as well.


----------



## dagent145 (Dec 15, 2006)

Very interesting idea. I'd be willing to try it out if the timing was right. As for Screen Monkey, well, an IRC game I was in used it for awhile, but we ended up retiring it for MapTool (see http://rptools.net/doku.php?id=maptool:intro ). Its still under development mind you, but so far it seems to be more stable and has a few more features. Might want to try it out. 

It survived a battle with 100 or so tokens on it last night


----------



## Sheytan99 (Mar 10, 2009)

*RPG VIa Skype*

I have been part of a group that play RPGs via Skype and uses various tools - RP Tools to conduct the die rolls and control markers on the map. Any RPG works. Obviously the real thing is best.

We are looking or more players feel free to contact me via skype sheytan99@hotmail.com


----------

